
Ask HN: Red letter/all caps admonishment in emails from upper management? - indigodaddy
Is this still a common occurrence in some companies?  Do you consider it a generally acceptable and effective practice?  EG, overall, and without context, is it (ever) OK?
======
gtirloni
I can imagine two situations. In both, I hope this email was in private and
not CC'ed anyone (if it did, that's terrible).

1) You screwed up really hard and management wants to make sure you understand
that and not to repeat it. This has been happening for a few times and you
received an email without red/all caps before. If you were lucky, management
even talked to you in person!

2) Your upper management is unstable, thinks they are superior in some way and
basically doesn't care about people in general.

In any case, I don't see how this is effective (unless they want to push you
to find a better place, which I would do).

------
jppope
Sure. why not?

I know for me personally sometimes I do dumb stuff and could use an email like
that.

